# £300 or so for automatic day date



## Tim F (Oct 28, 2012)

*£300 or so for automatic day date*


View Advert


Hi all,

After a watch for my Dad. Nothing too old and should be in decent condition. Must be an automatic and have day and date functions. I am UK based.

Circa £300 to spend.

What have you got?

Cheers, Tim




*Advertiser*

Tim F



*Date*

11/12/19



*Price or Trade Value*

£300.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

